# Dambrath and beyond an adventure.



## Odinbob (Dec 11, 2006)

The sea was a perfect calm as the sun began to set as the boat, Sunnia ,made its way toward Dambrath.  Capt. Kent was taking dinner with his passengers in his cabin. They introduced themselves as Izzy an Elf librarian/archivist  from Candle Keep, on a search for new tomes of lore, A Star Elf knight called Kanel from the Yuirwood on his way to establish diplomatic ties with Dambrath, and finally Zak a beguiler from Waterdeep on the ship cause it got him further from Thay. 

	Dinner was going fine till alarm bells began to sound, pirates were attacking! Kanel was the first through the door his longsword in hand and faced down four pirates, their blades bouncing off his armor. Izzy shot an arrow from the safety of the door, not hitting any one but making some pirates dive for cover. Zak calmly cracked his knuckles walked up to the door and put all four pirates to sleep. 

	The sudden appearance of a spell caster tipped the balance of the fray and this did no go unnoticed by one of the raids leaders Thom Bloodbeard. The Dwarf charged across the ship to meet blades with the knight. Kanel issued a challenge that the Dwarf could not help but accept it and the battle was on. Sword and ax met the Dwarf employed all manner of strikes and stances that befuddled Kanel, luckily Izzy was a skilled healer and was able to keep the knight up until one of Zak’s sleep spells was able to put him down.

	Embolden by such a worthy foe Kanel began to charge the reaming pirates, while he was doing this Izzy calmly bent down and slit the Dwarfs throat. The pirates were routing at the loss of one of there better fighters and the ship was saved. The captain thanked the adventurers and said this pirate Nephlight had been plaguing these waters for years.

	Kanel had strong words for Izzy on killing helpless opponents to which the archivist replied “ I couldn’t heal you anymore and that damned Dwarf was going to kill you, and then me so I didn’t want him getting back up!” 

	The next morning the ship pulled into harbor

Notes: My first time running a level one campaign. It went well except for me forgetting how much sleep rocks at low levels. Thought the lawful good knight was going to have a heart attack when the neutral archivist said she was coup de gracing the poor  Dwarf warblade. Good times continued when I have time to write up another adventure.


----------

